

Cross framework web development: bottle, flask, pyramid, tornado, web2py - mdipierro
https://github.com/mdipierro/gluino

======
irahul
I am missing the purpose of this library. When I use Flask, I use Flask-
SQLAlchemy for Data Access and ORM, Flask-WTForm for forms and Jinja2 for
templates. I don't see what I gain by using the web2py components in Flask.

~~~
jnbiche
I actually moved from web2py to Flask and Flask-SQLAlchemy as my framework of
choice because of the limitations imposed by the web2py DAL (try modeling a
school, for example, with the relationships between teachers, students,
parents, and classes. It's very difficult in practice on the DAL).

The rest of the web2py framework is excellent, and support is very good. I
wish Massimo had spent some of the time he spent adapting web2py to other
frameworks on adapting web2py to SQLAlchemy instead. I'd be back in a second.

~~~
maqr
> The rest of the web2py framework is excellent, and support is very good.

Which parts? IMO, the web2py framework is not excellent.

It sounds like you hit some limitations with the DAL and switched away, but
those type of limitations are peppered throughout the framework.

Web2py is not well designed, not standard python (look at the source), and it
tricks newbies into bad practices.

~~~
AnthonyB3
Sounds like FUD. Care to share some examples? Note, in most cases, the DAL has
fewer, not more limitations than a typical ORM. web2py does use standard
Python. What bad practices? Have you seen this:
[http://www.infoworld.com/slideshow/24605/infoworlds-2012-tec...](http://www.infoworld.com/slideshow/24605/infoworlds-2012-technology-
of-the-year-award-winners-183313#slide23)?

